# Canister filter



## ilikemyfish (Mar 22, 2015)

Hi,
I'm needing some advice on setting up my new 75gal. I've had smaller tanks in the past but nothing this big, and never a canister filter. So, with this said, I have been looking at the Reaction 4-Stage Canister Filters (EFU-25) and FilStar XP (XP M). However, I am curious if there is a downside to the Reaction having the UV filter. I also notice the GPH is much lower on the Reaction. Is this going to be an issue?

Thanks for any help/opinions/advice that you can offer 




ETA: I am open to other filters, I would prefer to not go above $150-$175 for the price tag, however.


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm not familiar with either filter you mentioned. I tried to find more info but was unable. 

I personally use Fluval 406 filters on all my tanks. I use one on a 75g and have had great results. The tank stays crystal clear. As for having a UV light within the filter, I think it's great. But if you are just setting up a new tank I don't think it would do much of anything.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I personally like 10 turnovers per hour on heavily stocked FW tank, so 750 gphs for a 75 . But recommendations vary widely( E-heims, especially have much slower flow rate). Biological filtration effectiveness is related to flow rate X the amount of media, so slower with a larger container can be as effective as fast and small.

For a UV filter to be effective, the flow rate needs be relatively slow as the intensity of the light X the length of exposure is what kills bacteria and algae in the water. Small hoses with long lights are most effective. But for filters you want a large hose and high flow rate, so I'm not sure about combining them. They can be helpful against "greenwater", "ich" and many common bacteria fish diseases. IMO UV filters are not a "need" unless you are moving a lot of fish in and out and are worried about disease. Given the choice I'd probably get a filter without one and buy a standalone unit only if needed. 

Canister filters are powerful, usually quieter than HOBs, and largely customizable by how you load the media container. Drawbacks are the difficulty of cleaning and the risk of flood. Be sure you understand all the connections and seals and be sure they are sound before you leave it running unwatched and be sure you check the flow periodically as it is not always obvious when one stops or gets clogged.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yep. High flow rates and UV's don't get along. Often the best solution is to make a little bypass in the hose coming out of the filter, sending some water back to the tank directly and some through the UV and then back to the tank. That gives you high total flow while still getting slow flow through the UV. Some UV's even come with a little bypass kit to help with this, but many more include their own pump and plumbing to run them completely separate from the filter.


----------

